# XX75 gpi charts?



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

*hope this helps out*

From the only easton chart I have

2314, 10.7gpi, with .391 spine @ 28"

2215, 10.7gpi, with .419 " " "

2117, 12.0gpi, with .407 " " "

2216, 12.0gpi, with .376 " " "

my chart shows the 2114 to be a .510 spine @ 28"


----------



## WayLayer (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 
Adding up the 10.7 gpi for a 28" arrow would give me a 454 approx. grain arrow with a hundred grain head, blazers and the 40 grains for nock and insert. It might be spined right but thats too heavy . Well i guess if the spine is right then it wouldnt matter. That sure would add some KE and quite the bow for sure. Should I go with the lighter 2114 9.9gpi .510 spined arrow?
Or just look for a different type of arrow? I'm starting to get


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

*more info*

Are you looking for a flat shooting 3-D rig? A quiet hunting set-up? Both?
With all the arrow types that are available today. There can be several arrow types that will fit you needs. More info about what you want in performance will help us help you make a good arrow selection.


----------



## WayLayer (Feb 23, 2007)

solocamo50 said:


> Are you looking for a flat shooting 3-D rig? A quiet hunting set-up? Both?
> With all the arrow types that are available today. There can be several arrow types that will fit you needs. More info about what you want in performance will help us help you make a good arrow selection.


Pretty much both, I want good KE and quite while being somewhat fast flat shooting. I shoot 3D for fun and hunt. Would I be overspined with the 2114's at 28" @ 60#.
Also these are some carbons Ive been looking into as well.


Easton xt excel 
Easton st epic
Gold Tip XT
Gold Tip expedition
Beman ICS hunters 
X-Weave Stealth Hunter


----------



## WayLayer (Feb 23, 2007)

I found one chart for the XX75's
2213 stiffest gpi?
2114 least stiff gpi?
2115 less stiff gpi?
2018 gpi? less stiff and most common for 28" arrow at 60#
also found info on 2312's at 9.5 gpi .423 spine. 

Which XX75 should I be looking into?

For the carbons
Easton xt excel or st epic's 400's 8.6 gpi
Gold Tip XT 5575's 8.2 gpi
Gold Tip expedition 5575's 8.2 gpi
Beman ICS hunters 400's 8.4 gpi

All the carbons are somewhat close in weight, any of these certain arrows better then the other?

Comes down to carbon=fast, flat and less KE
Aluminum=slower, more tradjectory, quiter, more KE.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

One thing to consider in making an arrow selection is durabilty. I think most will agree carbon will win out. That said. Of the carbons you listed the ST Epics, Gold Tip XT, and the Beman ICS Hunters are .003 straightness. With a100 gr. tip I would think any of these would make a good choice. True you will loose some KE in going to a lighter arrow but only if you go overboard. Gaining speed will give some KE back and most of the time it won't be enough to make a great deal difference if any. The flatter shooting arrow will help out on the 3-D range for sure and the increase in bow noise shouldn't be enough to spook game at the shot, provided you have silenced the bow for hunting in the first place.


----------

